# Weight Limit For Cannondale Six13???



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

Is there a weight limit for cannondale six13 or R1000? I weigh 230lbs right now, but I am working to get down to 200 on my current bike. And all these stories about cannondales denting and getting hit by handlebars swinging around hitting the TT is kind of making me not want a cannondale. Are cannondales really that fragile? How thin is the tubing compared to a specialized s-works E5 or cervelo soloist team?


----------



## Jay04cobra (Mar 19, 2006)

I was 230 when I started riding my 6/13, and I know several guys that are 240+ riding them. I don't know how it compares to any of the others, but it is a plenty strong bike.


----------



## Neibe (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm a 225 6'-4" triathelte and a Cannondale R1000 is my bike of choice. Great bike I love it.


----------



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

thanks for the replies


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just make sure you don't run Mavic SL wheels with rider weight is over 200, the frame can handle it but need a set of strong wheels to support the big rider.


----------

